# Specialized Tricross tyre pressure



## b0redom (14 Feb 2010)

Hi All,
Quick question. I have a 2010 Specialized Tricross. Does anyone happen to know the pressure the tyres should be pumped to? Cycling home from work felt pretty soft on Friday.

Regards...

Tom


----------



## Noodley (14 Feb 2010)

If you look at the side of the tyres it should tell you the range of pressures suitable for your tyres.


----------



## b0redom (14 Feb 2010)

Looks like the tyres are:

Specialized Borough Sport CX, 700x32c, wire bead, 60TPI


----------



## l4dva (14 Feb 2010)

I have a tricross, with those tyres....I pump mine to about 90psi


----------



## Norm (14 Feb 2010)

Noodley is right, the recommended pressure range should be on the side-walls. 

Gimme 2 secs, I'll wander down to the garage.

Wandered. Opposite the name of the tyres, it gives the recommended pressures in KPa, bar and psi. Can't remember the others but it's 50-100psi, so 90+ should be good for the road, maybe 70 in the muck.


----------



## Tynan (14 Feb 2010)

bike specific tyre pressure?


----------



## ACS (14 Feb 2010)

Specialized Borough Sport CX binned mine like riding on treacle. Use Bonty hardcase 700x28. Loss of comfort is made up by an increae in speed.


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Specialized Borough Sport CX binned mine like riding on treacle. Use Bonty hardcase 700x28. Loss of comfort is made up by an increae in speed.


I find it quite odd that you pay good money for a decent bike and they put crappy tyres on it,my Secteur came with some god awful Spez ones that punctured 4 times in 2 weeks,decent ones on now and nothing in over 500 miles.


----------



## Tynan (14 Feb 2010)

they like tyres that look good in the shop window and £20 saved is £20 added to the profit margin


----------



## Noodley (14 Feb 2010)

I got mine for 275 quid in a sale so not much profit to be made - not sure what tyres it has, but they saw me through last winter. (Not had it out this winter as it's in my dad's garage waiting for more space to be made at my place so my bikes can all move back home )


----------



## longers (14 Feb 2010)

If yours are knobblies then they could be Houffalize Noodley, mine were.

I've got them in mind for getting riveted for next winter.

And yes to checking the side of the tyre for the correct pressures.


----------



## l4dva (14 Feb 2010)

I swapped my Boroughs for some Michelin Krylions, its like riding a whole new bike with the new tyres, much faster and lighter, and surprisingly they feel much more grippy than the boroughs as well. I have kept the boroughs though for the winter rides.


----------



## Norm (14 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> I find it quite odd that you pay good money for a decent bike and they put crappy tyres on it,my Secteur came with some god awful Spez ones that punctured 4 times in 2 weeks,decent ones on now and nothing in over 500 miles.


I don't think that the Boroughs are bad tyres, just that they are all-purpose tyres to match the all-roads nature of the Tricross. I've used the mine in thick mud and it handled ok. It's not as good as something with mud-specific tyres but then those tyres are much better than nobblies on the tarmac.


----------



## PK99 (14 Feb 2010)

Norm said:


> I don't think that the Boroughs are bad tyres, j.




i binned mine after 3 punctures in the first 200 miles.

one puncture in 3000 on the replacement marathons


----------



## Norm (14 Feb 2010)

I've only done about 130 miles so far (I've only had it a week!) but I've thrown it down some pretty gruesome roads and paths without... no, I'm not going to finish that sentence.


----------



## Noodley (14 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> If yours are knobblies then they could be Houffalize Noodley, mine were.
> 
> I've got them in mind for getting riveted for next winter.
> 
> And yes to checking the side of the tyre for the correct pressures.



Certainly look like them longers.


----------



## l4dva (14 Feb 2010)

To be honest, id rode my boroughs for at least 1000miles before i changed them, they never punctured once, and haven't worn down at all! In my opinion they are pretty bomb proof, ive never had a problem..... it just so happens al my riding is done on road and the road specific tyres preform better for me... i wont be throwing them out though, they still got plenty winter riding life in then!


----------



## Norm (14 Feb 2010)

l4dva said:


> ..... it just so happens al my riding is done on road and the road specific tyres preform better for me...


I was cogitating on this and why it is that I love the Tricross so much when riding earlier, although it would probably apply equally to any other psycho-cross bike. 

I think that it's because the bike is not specifically for one thing, it's not built down to a weight, it's not built up to a downhill, it's just a bike that you can do stuff on without being too worried.

I had road bikes when I was in my teens and I had no worries riding them around the farm. They were strong enough to take it, they had tyres that didn't puncture at the first sight of a stone, you just got on and went for a ride. 

It appears, to me, that the ethos behind the CX bikes is the same brought up to date. Road bikes are faster on tarmac, MTB's are more comfortable off road, I have both of those but most of my rides, like today, are a mix of roads, paths, pavements and mud tracks, hopping kerbs and riding through decomposing leaves, branches and twigs that have fallen off in the winter, just doing it.


----------



## b0redom (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks to all who provided the pressures. I've spotted where it's marked now, and pumped them up and it was much faster. 

With regards to tyres as the thread is now diverging off topic rapidly. I use my Tricross exclusivly for commuting, but it's on roads with (a lot of) potholes, and speed bumps which is why I didn't want a road bike. Can anyone recommend any different / better tyres? I'm coming up on 1000 miles, and fancy an upgrade.


----------



## ACS (15 Feb 2010)

I use Bontrager hardcase Race Lite - 700x28. Get a lot abuse with our local roads Survived yesterdays Hell Tour of East Lothian audax where a lot of riders p*nct**ed not a problem soaked up the rough staff with ease.

Use Specialized Nimbus Armadillo Tyres 700x28 in the commuter and they are as tough as old boots.


----------



## b0redom (16 Feb 2010)

Is this likely to give me a speed boost? I'm not after superfast, but I can do the 14 mile commute in around 57 mins in light traffic. Shaving off a few more minutes would be good!


----------



## Norm (16 Feb 2010)

Changing tyres to something road specific (depending on which on your go for) should shave a few minutes (at least) over an hour's journey. 

I can't remember the exact numbers (they are posted elsewhere) but I switched from off-road to road tyres on a hybrid and reduced the time on a set 20 minute test route by over 10%. Not exactly the same situation as you are looking at, because the tyres on the Tricross are already pretty good on tarmac, but you're daily run is three times the time of my test run so improved efficiency will have a greater effect.

Check out the (many!) tyre threads on here to help the choice. Some, like the Marathon+, are good for puncture resistance but quite heavy, which will be more noticeable if you are doing a lot of stop/start stuff.

I reckon you could be looking at more than a few minutes saved by switching to dedicated tarmac rubber.


----------



## gouldina (16 Feb 2010)

Norm said:


> I was cogitating on this and why it is that I love the Tricross so much when riding earlier, although it would probably apply equally to any other psycho-cross bike.
> 
> I think that it's because the bike is not specifically for one thing, it's not built down to a weight, it's not built up to a downhill, it's just a bike that you can do stuff on without being too worried.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Mine's great for my commute on canal towpaths and through parks etc. What size tyres are you using? I've gone for puncture-resistant 32 slicks for a bit of comfort and resiliance over speed and I'm pretty happy for my route at least. Fast enough.


----------



## Norm (16 Feb 2010)

I'm still on the stock tyres, because it gets used on a variety of surfaces. 

I might look to change when they are worn out (it may take a year or two!) for more specific summer / winter tyres but I haven't found much wrong with the current hoops, other than in deep mud.


----------



## the saint (11 Oct 2010)

Havent checked the tyre type on my 2010 Tri-cross but just had 2 punctures in as many days - not impressed.


----------



## Norm (12 Oct 2010)

the saint said:


> Havent checked the tyre type on my 2010 Tri-cross but just had 2 punctures in as many days - not impressed.


 How long have you owned the bike? Is there a chance both punctures were from the same "incident"( For instance, riding through glass you picked up 2 shards, one went straight through, the other took some riding? Or possibly even both from the same piece of glass?

I had the first puncture in the front in around 850 miles last weekend. 

Compared to the tyres on the Secteur, which I think were rejected from the Durex ultra-sensitive line because they were too thin, I've been impressed with the tyres on the Tricross. I use mine in a variety of conditions, mostly pretty crap conditions but my Tricross is the do anything scoot in my garage. For that to be the first puncture has impressed me.


----------

